# Honeydew died of cancer today.



## Alaska7133

So sad to loose a great girl so young! Hope you are able to get through the day.


----------



## pholter

So sorry for your loss-- she was a beautiful girl!! My boy just crossed over 10 days ago from lymphoma as well, so I completely understand how you're feeling. It will get better and she's no longer in pain.


----------



## ssacres

I am so sorry for your loss. It's painful and heartbreaking when we have to say goodbye. She was a beautiful girl. Promise to be extra kind to yourself during this sad time. Honeydew would want you to do that because she loved you so much. Hugs..


----------



## AmberSunrise

I am so very sorry, she was beautiful and so young.

Run swiftly at the Bridge, beautiful Honeydew.


----------



## Harleysmum

So sorry for your loss of this beautiful girl way too soon.


----------



## cubbysan

Hugs! I am so sorry.


----------



## GatorUF

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful, young girl. <3


----------



## Test-ok

It's tough when they're so young..cancer in goldens is getting bad. I feel your loss and pain. My thoughts are with you and yours. 

I've sent a PM to Karen519 to memorialize Honeydew in the rainbow thread.


----------



## finnigan3

*finnigan3*

I am so sorry for your loss. May God be with you in this trying time. She passed knowing she was loved beyond measure.


----------



## GoldenMum

I am so very sorry that Honeydew lost her battle, gone way too soon. They leave quite a whole in our hearts. Fly free sweet girl, no more pain!


----------



## 1oldparson

I'm so very sorry for your loss. She was beautiful. Praying for God's comfort for you all.


----------



## Goldens R Great

I am so very sorry about your beautiful Honeydew. It is so difficult to lose them when they are so young. Simply heartbreaking. Please know you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Jane

I am so sorry to hear of your loss of Honeydew. Please accept my most sincere condolences. Losing a beloved dog is a terribly painful experience. I hope you may find some comfort in knowing that you took wonderful care of her.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I'm so sorry for your loss...


----------



## rabernet

What a beautiful girl - I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## randi

I'm so sorry. Honeydew was gorgeous. 
This poem helped me through the kiss of my golden girl. I hope it eases your pain a bit.


----------



## KKaren

I'm so very sorry. Honeydew, rest easy and know that you have friends that will welcome you at the bridge. Prayers for you and your family


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am very, very sorry for your loss. Too young, so beautiful and loved beyond words... Hugs.


----------



## BajaOklahoma

What a beauty!

How lucky you were to have each other! May your memories bring you comfort.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb

I'm so sorry for your loss. Your beautiful girl lived with the people she loved and who loved and appreciated her for all of her days on earth. That is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Loukia

What a beautiful girl. May your happy memories be your comfort.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Honeydew will have lots of friends waiting at the Bridge, and lots of friends in the Forum know how you feel. I hope can find comfort here, RIP sweet girl.


----------



## Juli

I can't imagine the pain you must be feeling. What a beautiful girl she is. Please know that you are surrounded by a circle of kindred spirits who grieve with you as you share about your precious Honeydew.


----------



## swishywagga

I am so very sorry for your loss. You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I am so sorry for your loss of Honeydew.
She was a beautiful girl.

My thoughts are with you. 

Godspeed sweet girl.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom

I know that there are no words to ease the pain in your heart at this very sad time. 

May the love you shared with Honeydew surround you and give your heart comfort in time. 

I am so, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Rob's GRs

I too am so sorry to read of your loss of your sweet girl.


----------



## ssacres

I woke up this morning thinking about you and knowing the pain and sadness your going through. When I lost Allie Bean I could hardly get through the day. I went minute by minute just trying to breath and not fall to the ground in a heap. I felt weak and more sad than I had ever felt in my life. I still miss her and I always will. I would be lying if I said it still doesn't hurt almost 3 years later. They are such a wonderful part of our lives and they give us so much love. That's really what the pain is all about. It's love. Total pure Love. How can you not miss that. I just wanted to come back and tell you again how sorry I am for your loss. I cry with you during this sad time in your life. God Bless..


----------



## cgriffin

I am so very sorry for your loss!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your sweet and beautiful girl. Run free sweet girl.


----------



## my4goldens

I am so sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful girl. Hugs.


----------



## KiwiD

I'm so sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful girl and was taken from you far too soon.


----------



## Honeydew's mom

Thank you all for your kind words and affirmation of how hard this is. The house is so quiet and i miss her at my feet when I cook, she always knew something would drop. I haven't slept since she died i miss her hogging the bed and her sweet face laying next to me, but the hardest has been coming home and she not waiting for me with a wagging tail and toy in her mouth. Our whole life revolved around her and in return she gave us 100% unconditional pure love. My heart aches to know that is gone forever.....


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am sorry, sorry for your loss, for your heart aching so much. I've been there and many others unfortunately. Grief is the other side of love, the mother nature keeps things balanced, when you lose someone so dear to you it is ok to grieve as long as you need to. 
Hope we can help you here as we understand your feelings.
Hugs.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Karen started Bridge thread for your girl http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-bridge/350042-rest-peace-sweet-honeydew.html and put Honeydew name on the list.
We are thinking of you.


----------



## ssacres

I understand all the things you speak of missing. Allie always had a toy in her mouth to greet me when I came home and she made this sweet little piggy noise as her tail wagged so hard she almost fell over. I felt like she always had a party ready for me when I came home. Hugs..


----------



## ladyofherbs

I am sorry. I recently lost my Gabby to cancer and feel you pain.


----------



## Jennifer1

I'm so very sorry for your loss.
She was beautiful and so obviously loved.


----------



## TheZ's

So very sorry for your loss of Honeydew. Her pictures remind me so much of our Zoe who we lost at 5.5 yrs. old. The loss can be so overwhelming, you just have to move forward step by step. Wishing you peace and comfort.


----------



## SandyK

I am so very sorry for your loss. Honeydew will live in your heart forever!! My thoughts are with you as you grieve for your beautiful girl. RIP sweet Honeydew.


----------



## KML611

I am deeply sorry for you loss of your beloved girl, Honeydew. I'm all too familar with loss to lymphoma as my boy, Fergus passed away a little over a week ago just shy of his 2nd birthday. I miss him every single day. Just know that you gave Honeydew a wonderful life and she loved you very much. I'm sure Fergus was there to meet her and all our other fur babies...they are all playing and having fun together until we see them again.


----------



## Steadfast

Words cannot tell you how sorry I am for your loss. She is running free with the others
who have gone before her and watching you from the heavens above.


----------



## ssacres

Just want to say I am thinking of you..


----------



## Tripp43

So sorry for the loss of your sweet Honeydew, she was far too young. I hope you are managing to get through these days. RIP beautiful girl.


----------



## Melakat

I am so very sorry to hear of the loss of your sweet Girl Honeydew way too young. It is heart wrenching to live those first few days, weeks without them and those first days are the absolute hardest.

So many of us here understand the pain you are feeling. You have lost a family member - someone so loved and cherished. Take the time to grieve and one day those tears will turn into smiles just remembering all of the little things that she did to enrich your life and made her so very special.

Thinking about you.......


----------



## Karen519

*Honeydew*



Honeydew's mom said:


> Thank you all for your kind words and affirmation of how hard this is. The house is so quiet and i miss her at my feet when I cook, she always knew something would drop. I haven't slept since she died i miss her hogging the bed and her sweet face laying next to me, but the hardest has been coming home and she not waiting for me with a wagging tail and toy in her mouth. Our whole life revolved around her and in return she gave us 100% unconditional pure love. My heart aches to know that is gone forever.....


My heart aches for you. I know the pain. What a beautiful girl!


----------



## Alinzey

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm going through the same thing. My golden just turned 5 and lost her to lymphoma. I miss her like crazy!! I just keep thinking of her running around and no longer suffering.


----------



## Honeydew's mom

On Friday it was week since Honeydew died. It feels like years since i have kissed her and saw that sweet face. I had to place a pillow at the foot of the bed just to not have it empty. I ordered pizza and i reached down to feed her my pepperoni and she was not there. I still can not sleep without her. I picked up her ashes on Wednesday i was hoping to find some peace and relief from the pain in my heart that i read about that many of you talk about when the ashes come home but i just cried more. I hurt in silence because work does not understand and i try to be strong at home so not to upset every one . It is amazing how she stole our hearts and took our hearts with her. It is overwhelming at times. I smile looking at the puppies on the puppy forum and cry reading those just starting the journey and those at the agonizing end of the journey But I am thankful that this forum is here and that you are all are kind and love dogs it helps those who struggle to go on without their beloved. Thank you Happy Easter, kiss and hug all your dogs for me and Honeydew today.


----------



## Karen519

*Honeydew*

It is overwhelming! I feel so much for you and Honeydew.
I believe once we've had a dog in our lives, we just can't live happily without one-at least that is true for my hubby and I!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I was thinking of you today, how hard this day must be for you. All firsts are hard, first day, first week, month, first holidays and then first year. There will be always something to remind you that is not the same. For very long time for me everything was measured by before and after that date. I remember sorting bills or just looking at the food at fridge thinking when I bought this cheese my Buddy was still with me and then putting it back like keeping at longer there will change something...
Silly me, I am writing this post and tears are falling down my face. I am just sharing, trying to make you feel better... Hugs.


----------



## Bodiesmummy

There are no words I can offer that say how sorry I am to hear Honeydew has passed. I have been off the forums for awhile, taking a break from the sadness, so I am sorry I didn't reply sooner. I am glad my stories of dear old Cooper offered some solace and I am glad you got to spend some quality time with your sweet, beautiful girl. She and Cooper are playing like mad at the bridge right now!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

It's a long slow journey to find peace and for your heart to heal.
My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Coby Love

So so sorry for your loss. I just lost mine last night. The grief is terrible.


----------



## Jinxter

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Honeydew's mom

Today is one month since Honeydew died. My heart still aches missing her so much. Our house is so empty without her. It seems so surreal at times to know she is gone forever. I still look for her when I come home and at the foot of the bed everynight. We miss you Honeydew!


----------



## Fattner

I'm sorry for your loss ,but the one thing that will never go away is the hold on your heart that these dogs have on us humans !! I truely believe it's us that needs them and they know it ! Takecare and my you have sweet dreams about your baby !


----------



## Karen519

*Sweet Honeydew*

My Snobear, Samoyed, died on March 27, 2010. 
I know that Snobear and Smooch will take care of SWEET Honeydew!


----------



## Rumple’s Mom

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

